# Friday 26/10



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Have got the thumbs up to get out for a fish pre-work tommorrow... not sure where yet but its looking silky smooth for a paddle at this stage...

Anybody else getting out for a fish early AM?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Tony, I'm still a goer for tommorow, just not sure where yet! A bit of toss up between Dumb Joe and the Anonyma Shoal for somethink different. But if ya Mornington way I could be tempted


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heya Poddy ... im good for anywhere more this side of the bay so i can still get into work at a reasonably late hour 10amish  
So i was thinking anywhere from Brighton / Rickets through to Chelsea, Sunnyside or Mornington... 
what do you reckon?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ha...ya asking a man with a sleep deprived nightshift brain to make life changing decisions! I reckon ya must be nuts! Oh I reckon I haven't Sunnysided for awhile...I can leave the other marks for other times. And again ya nuts asking me for an opinion!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

onions...didnt want to know about ya onions mate (unless there caramalised YUM), and whats all this about nuts, nuts, cant stand nuts anyway , i reckon sunnyside could be a goer...

Try and get yaself some early shut-eye tonight and l'll see you on the water bloody early  I am aiming for a 4.30 launch unless your thinking any earlier?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

ZZZZZZZ, I'm already snoring. A 4.30am lunch is good, and I'll launch directly after. Then maybe I'll have some breakfast. All's good as long as I can get up half an hour before I go to bed. The Ian Miller Barra rod is also packed in the car...finally ya get ya prize for Cock of the Bay (but don't mention that too loudly or the spankers may want ya autograph :shock: ).


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah lets keep that quietly to ourselves :wink:

great stuff Poddy, looking forward to the catch up (and getting my hands on that TOP rod :lol: )

see you there fella.


----------

